# Help with PCOLA redfish action



## chirc (Feb 20, 2008)

I live in FWB but have never fished PCOLA except for the bridge from the car. After viewing lots of reports and seeing pics of the Big Bulls I would like to try out that action when my son comes home from college on Christmas break.



I am looking for help with general areas to try and trolling techniques if that is what works. I have access to the Navy base to launch but will put in anywhere that is closer to the action.



Thanks


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sherman's will be perfect.... troll the pass with stretches and look for bird action.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Ask Bay Pirate, he knows everything.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *JoeZ (12/2/2008)*Ask Bay Pirate, he knows everything.


I second that!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Joe, Joe, Joe, that is truly disappointing!

*CHRC*, Contact Cap'n John Rivers via Pm, and tell him I asked him to help you, i am confiident it will be his pleasure to assist you, and he knows that fishing type of fishingVERY well!!! i am probably hooking up with him myself this weekend for the same thing! If you're around you can tag along!!!

Iwill also Pm him and ask him to help you.

Good luck and happy fishing.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (12/3/2008)*Joe, Joe, Joe, that is truly disappointing!


Well, now you know the feeling.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

_it's like i say!!!_ stretch 25's around the pass....

it's a bull red bay pirate.... not exactly the hardest fish to catch.

still waiting on if we're gonna do the snoopy rod fishing tourney.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (12/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (12/2/2008)*Ask Bay Pirate, he knows everything.
> ...


<P align=center>*Does that meanI don't get the free fancyhooks?*<P align=center>


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Trollanywhere from the pass to theNAS turn basin to three milewith stretch 25s or 30s. Look for bird activity on the way. Resting birds are a good start, but lots of birds buzzing over one spot = definate school of bulls. Watch the fishfinder for anything resembling good bottom structure. When you find the school, you can drop anything on them (bucktails, soft plastics, or even a bare hook!) and hook up.

P.S. - If you fly fish, be sure to bring your rod. :toast


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (12/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Brant Peacher (12/3/2008)*
> ...


Sure you can have some hooks Bay Pirate


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Like they've said, troll the pass area and look for birds. 

Another guide who's really tuned into this pattern is Capt. Wes http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic228047-15-1.aspx

I like to throw big topwater baits when I find a busting school. Seeing 30 lb. fish knocking each other off your bait as they all try to eat is too cool. Just watch out for the birds if you throwa topwater - a pelican hitting a topwater from 20' up is a real problem!


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Since the forecast for Saturday looks good and some legends of fishing are mentioned on this thread, how about if someone finds a school of bull reds, they place a call on channel 16 calling for "BIG RED, BIG RED, come in BIG RED" and when contact is made with a responding fisherman looking for the schools, switch to say, 19, and share the spot with others. Ususlly there is room for everyone and of course catch and release. This will save a lot of people time who cannot find them. I will do it when I am out this Saturday between 9 AM and 1 PM. If you cannot find them in the Pass, go WEST along the beach at least 1o miles and you should be able to find them that way. Birds and action on the water's surface is a dead give away!



Good luck and lets help all the newbies we can.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Just to throw this out there, I watched some pelicans crushing some bait for at least an hour the other day about 100 yards out from bobsikes bridge. When I left they were still out there. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## chirc (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys. Would love to get out there this weekend but have Reserve duty :banghead and go up north middle of next week for a week.

Like I said when my boy comes home for Christmas break we will be doing as much fishing as the weather allows. I also plan on hitting the hot water canal in Panama City.

Thanks again for the input and hopefully they will still be around in a few weeks.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

WHAT BULL REDS? ..... Just kidding...If you are strapped for time try fishing 3 mile bridge at night. We do very well out there with the bulls. If you have any questions shoot me a PM.


----------



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

might try to get out there too saturday


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

bob sikes has been good lately. Got a 33 and a 38 inch last night, and a friend of mine has been catching bulls almost every time he goes, with a couple 40+


----------

